# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Ανακαινιση κλουβας

## jenia21

Σας παραθετω ενα βιντεο της κλουβας που θα φιλοξενηση 4 ζευγαρια καρδερινες και 1 ζευγαρι φλωρους.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

πολυ καλη δουλεια.....Παλατακι

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

αποριες......

Με το κρυο τι θα κανεις??

Αν μεγαλωσουν τα δεντρα?

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ ωραια!
Οντος τον χειμωνα?

----------


## andreascrete

Θα είναι βασιλιάδες μέσα εκεί ....μπράβο!!!!!
Σίγουρα θα ζευγαρώσουν εκεί μέσα και αυτά με την σειρά τους!!!!

----------


## zack27

Παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια μπραβο σου!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

ανετος ,ομορφος χωρος οπως πρεπει να ειναι ενας χωρος για εκτροφη ιθαγενων ! θεωρω δεδομενο για ενα ανθρωπο που ειχε το μερακι για να κανει κατι τετοιο ,οτι θα εχει το μερακι να ασχοληθει και με πουλακια γεννημενα μονο στο κλουβι και οχι στη φυση ! ΔΑΜΙΑΝΕ  σου ευχομαι καλη αναπαραγωγη και σταθεροποιηση της εκτροφης σου .σε θερμοκρασιες πανω του μηδενος και με τα δενδρα να κοβουν τα ρευματα αερα μονο ενα ναυλον ισως χρειαστει σε περιπτωση παγωνιας

----------


## jenia21

Ενοειται οτι τα πουλακια ειναι γεννημένα στην κλουβα.

----------


## jenia21

Φιλε Δημητρη εχω ηδη 3 χρονια ανπαραγωγης και τα πουλακια ειναι ολα γεννημενα εκει.Ειχα περισσοτερα αλλα ενα προβλημα το καλοκαιρι με ποδαγρα εχασα πολλα μαλλον λογω στρες απο την χρονοβορα διαδικασια θεραπειας.Τωρα για το κρυο μια καλαμωτη και ενα ναυλον περιπου τη μιση κλουβα απο το βορια και δεν εχω προβλημα 4 χρονια που ειναι η κλουβα.

----------


## jenia21



----------


## andreascrete

Απο αρπακτικά όπως ποντίκια οι κουκουβάγιες δεν είχες ποτέ απώλειες στο κλουβί του κήπου?
Σε ρωτάω γιατί στο κήπο του πατρικού μου είχα μια κλούβα 2 μέτρα ύψος επί 2 μάκρος επί 2 πλάτος και είχα χάσει 4-5 πουλιά γιατι πολλές καρδερίνες κοιμόνταν πιασμένα πάνω στα σύρματα αντι της βέργες, τα έβρισκα ψώφια στο έδαφος με ξεριζωμένα τα πόδια η φτερούγες. Μέχρι πού βρήκα μάστορα και μου έφτιαξε παντέντα με διπλό κάγκελο και οι επιθέσεις σταμάτησαν και δεν ξαναέχασα πουλιά.
Βέβαια σε εμένα πρέπει να έπαιξε ρόλο και ένας γείτονας στο διπλανό οικόπεδο που είχε κάνει το κοτέτσι του εστία σκουπιδιών προσελκύοντας τρωκτικά.

----------


## ninos

πολύ ωραίο.... Μπράβο !!!!

----------

